# Se Qld Yeast Swap



## bindi (22/7/06)

Well Guys Batz dropped a hint yesterday morninig that we should do another yeast swap. <_< 
I have:
Wyeast 1338 European Ale 
1335 British Ale 2
1275 Thames Valley
3787 Trappist
1762 Belgian Abbey
1728 Scottish Ale Yeast.
plus 23g packs of Nottingham dry.

Any interest in this? B)


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/06)

I'm Interested  
I have:
*Whitelabs*
Dry English Ale 007
German Lager 830
Belgian Wit 430

*Wyeast*
Budvar 2000
London ale 1028
belgian abbey II 1762
Californian Lager 2112

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (22/7/06)

Andrew I would love some of your selection..

Wyeast
Budvar 2000 Could not find this one on the Wyeast site <_< Lager is it?
London ale 1028
Californian Lager 2112


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/06)

bindi said:


> Andrew I would love some of your selection..
> 
> Wyeast
> Budvar 2000 Could not find this one on the Wyeast site <_< Lager is it?
> ...



It's the Bohemian Pilsner yeast, really crisp and malty, my favourite lager yeast.
I would love a sample of these if possible
1275 Thames Valley
3787 Trappist
1728 Scottish Ale Yeast.

In case your wondering all my yeasts are in vials like this 



Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (22/7/06)

I would like to be in on this but don't have many yeasts ATM,I had a clean out of yeast starters a few weeks ago.

I have 
1056 and 2007 in starters at present

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/06)

Batz said:


> I would like to be in on this but don't have many yeasts ATM,I had a clean out of yeast starters a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have
> 1056 and 2007 in starters at present
> ...



It only takes one yeast batz  I wouldn't mind both of those myself.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (22/7/06)

Well perhaps we could have a swap at the batcave,it would have to be in September I can't do it next month.
Make it an overnighter,few beers ??  

Batz


----------



## bindi (22/7/06)

What a great excuse  just going to the bat cave for yeast... Yeah, right  .


----------



## lou (22/7/06)

I'm in 

I've got 

Wyeast Irish ale 1084 and 
London ale 1318

happy to spilt a purchase if I can find some common interest

would love a Belgian Wit 430
and bloody hell I'll give any a try 

lou


----------



## Screwtop (23/7/06)

Count me in too,

Have 4 x 1098 Wyeast Brit Ale Splits, and 2 x 3638 Wyeast Bavarian Wheat.

You want dibs on the Bavarian Wheat Batz?

Wanting Wyeast Irish ale 1084


----------



## bindi (23/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Count me in too,
> 
> Have 4 x 1098 Wyeast Brit Ale Splits, and 2 x 3638 Wyeast Bavarian Wheat.
> 
> ...


----------



## 50%mogman (23/7/06)

Prisoner exchange.


----------



## Screwtop (23/7/06)

bindi said:


> I now have Wyeast 1084 Screwtop.
> 
> Just noted Iou has 1084 also



Bindi You wanna swap Bavarian Wheaties for Little Irishmen for your Beoir?


----------



## bindi (23/7/06)

Bindi You wanna swap Bavarian Wheaties for Little Irishmen for your Beoir?
[/quote]


Yep,Ok  my favourite wheatie 3333 did not do it for me last Weizen  

My swaps are from the 125ml smack packs [unsmacked] drawn out with a syringe, only 6 to a smack pack, I know others do 10, but for me my starters fire-up well this way  , and you can [and I do often] re-pitch some of the turb, or wash etc,which I now find APITA.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/7/06)

Bindi,
Might be easier if you make a list of all brewers interested in the swap, nominate one or two yeasts for each brewer, then they can make up a starter and split into however many units are required for everyone to get each yeast..

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (23/7/06)

So is September too far away?
It would have to be mid September as well,if all is good I'll set a date.
Yeast swap and beer tasting in the cave,plenty of floor space available

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (23/7/06)

Have a couple of unsplit liquid yeasts so if we do as AndrewQLD suggests then I may have an ace up my sleeve. Anyone interested in a Wiehenstephaner.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/7/06)

Batz said:


> So is September too far away?
> It would have to be mid September as well,if all is good I'll set a date.
> Yeast swap and beer tasting in the cave,plenty of floor space available
> 
> Batz






Screwtop said:


> Have a couple of unsplit liquid yeasts so if we do as AndrewQLD suggests then I may have an ace up my sleeve. Anyone interested in a Wiehenstephaner.



Mid September is good for me Batz, and a Wiehenstephaner sounds great Screwtop.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (23/7/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Bindi,
> Might be easier if you make a list of all brewers interested in the swap, nominate one or two yeasts for each brewer, then they can make up a starter and split into however many units are required for everyone to get each yeast..
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




OK, to make it simple I will nominate 3 yeasts only,I will have more to swap, if you want to bring more, bring all you want to swap, I [like others] may change our minds when we see what is on offer.
First swap for me will be:
5x Wyeast 1335
5x 1275
5x 1084

I will have in reserve the others I have posted.  for other swaps <_< 
We will work it out as we go along, i have had PMs, emails and phone calls wanting this and that  
I don't want to make it hard to do , just turn up with what you have and swap what you want.
And enjoy a beer and bring some also.


----------



## Batz (23/7/06)

Just bring lots along,sometimes you have lots other times not.
What I have I'll make up heaps of starters just help yourselves,not worried if I get one back or not.
My yeast strains for free,not a swap

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/7/06)

Batz said:


> Just bring lots along,sometimes you have lots other times not.
> What I have I'll make up heaps of starters just help yourselves,not worried if I get one back or not.
> My yeast strains for free,not a swap
> 
> Batz



Sounds Good Batz, I will make up as many vials of as many yeasts as I can, and all welcome to help themselves.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (24/7/06)

First swap for me will be:
5x Wyeast 1335
5x 1275
5x 1084


Add to the list 5x Wyeast 1968


----------



## Batz (24/7/06)

So what about September the 23th?

Batz


----------



## bindi (25/7/06)

Batz said:


> So what about September the 23th?
> 
> Batz


Works for me, 23rd is clear [so far]


----------



## Batz (25/7/06)

OK lock it in Eddie?

Who would be interested in this?
I may not have time to build up all my yeasts,but I am happy to buy a smack pack or two,bindi could demonstrate his splitting method to us all.
Plenty of floor space for people staying the night,I would perfer you did this as nobody is driving out of here over the limit.
Lets make it a brew tasting night as well hey?

Cheers
Batz


----------



## TidalPete (27/7/06)

Batz said:


> OK lock it in Eddie?
> 
> Who would be interested in this?
> I may not have time to build up all my yeasts,but I am happy to buy a smack pack or two,bindi could demonstrate his splitting method to us all.
> ...



I'm in.  

:beer:


----------



## bindi (27/7/06)

TidalPete said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > OK lock it in Eddie?
> ...



We would have trouble keeping you OUT  Pete


----------



## Coodgee (27/7/06)

I'd like to express my tentative interest. my gf's dad lives near montville, is that near the batcave?


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/06)

I'm in too Batz.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## lou (27/7/06)

tentative yes if I can get a lift outa brissy

anyone?

lou

I am interested in any wheat yeasts definitely for a split


----------



## Screwtop (27/7/06)

I'm in too for 23rd.



> I'd like to express my tentative interest. my gf's dad lives near montville, is that near the batcave? Coodgee



About 30 min away, winding road, stay the night.




> tentative yes if I can get a lift outa brissy
> 
> anyone?
> 
> lou



Lou if you can get te train to Landsborough you can come with me/us, we could pick you up from there, or Nambour. Let's know.


----------



## Batz (1/9/06)

We still keen to do this?
Everyones more than welcome at the Batcave for a few beers if you in the swap or not  
Plenty of floor space for sleep overs

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/06)

Batz said:


> We still keen to do this?
> Everyones more than welcome at the Batcave for a few beers if you in the swap or not
> Plenty of floor space for sleep overs
> 
> Batz



You know me batz, i'll be there, want me to bring a keg?
Oh and welcome home to.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/06)

Count me in and it's time I contributed a keg as well.


----------



## Ross (1/9/06)

Not after any yeasts - but been known to enjoy the occaisional tipple, so hopefully yes  

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (1/9/06)

Is there going to be a list of the yeasts available at the swap? 
When I see what's going to be on offer I'll have a think about it?

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/06)

TidalPete said:


> Is there going to be a list of the yeasts available at the swap?
> When I see what's going to be on offer I'll have a think about it?
> 
> :beer:



Hey Pete I am pretty sure your joking, right? :lol: I will bring down at least 4 varieties probably 3-4 vials of each, not fussed if I don't get any back. After all it's an excuse to go to the Bat cave.
I better see you there Pete :angry: bout time we sat down again for a chin wag.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (1/9/06)

TidalPete said:


> Is there going to be a list of the yeasts available at the swap?
> When I see what's going to be on offer I'll have a think about it?
> 
> :beer:




:blink: Cheeky old bastard :huh:


----------



## TidalPete (1/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be a list of the yeasts available at the swap?
> ...



Oh bugger it Andrew, I made a bet with myself that Batz would take the bait in under 5 minutes. :lol: 
Looks like I got a bite anyway. 
All the same, a list would be nice? 

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## InCider (1/9/06)

Batz. my mate from Noosa, who is a new brewer migh pop in and my sister is up for the weekend - can I bring them? 

Sean


----------



## TidalPete (1/9/06)

InCider said:


> Batz. my mate from Noosa, who is a new brewer migh pop in and my sister is up for the weekend - can I bring them?
> 
> Sean



Just your sister mate. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/06)

List of yeasts for the swap at the Batcave, please add to this if you intend to bring some yeast. Please note you don't have to be in the swap, thats just a good excuse for a good night away :lol: 
Andrewqld
Whitelabs
Dry English Ale 007
German Lager 830
Belgian Wit 430

Wyeast
Budvar 2000
London ale 1028
belgian abbey II 1762
Californian Lager 2112


----------



## TidalPete (1/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> List of yeasts for the swap at the Batcave, please add to this if you intend to bring some yeast. Please note you don't have to be in the swap, thats just a good excuse for a good night away :lol:
> Andrewqld
> Whitelabs
> Dry English Ale 007
> ...



Thanks for starting the list off Andrew. :super: 
Sadly, I only have the above two yeasts to swap as I've been lazy lately & have been using Nottingham & US56 a lot.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (1/9/06)

InCider said:


> Batz. my mate from Noosa, who is a new brewer migh pop in and my sister is up for the weekend - can I bring them?
> 
> Sean



Ok by me


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/06)

Pete, I put dibs on the Australian ale, can you put one aside for me?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/06)

TidalPete said:


> Is there going to be a list of the yeasts available at the swap?
> When I see what's going to be on offer I'll have a think about it?
> 
> :beer:



Free Beer and InCider's Sister Pete!

You'll be there!!


----------



## TidalPete (1/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Pete, I put dibs on the Australian ale, can you put one aside for me?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



No Worries Andrew. I wouldn't mind a Dry English Ale & a Belgian Abbey II if it's not asking too much?

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be a list of the yeasts available at the swap?
> ...




ROTFLMAO  
Your a bad boy Screwtop
I will be bringing down some excess Nugget and Cluster leaf hops to share amongst anyone interested on the day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider (1/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > TidalPete said:
> ...


Sometimes, Family must come first!


----------



## TidalPete (1/9/06)

InCider said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > Screwtop said:
> ...



I am very tempted (wrong word) to bite but I'm not going to. :lol: 
It's not be all beer & skittles at a Batcave do. I have to put up with you lot. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## InCider (1/9/06)

TidalPete said:


> InCider said:
> 
> 
> > AndrewQLD said:
> ...



Family ties. In this case, family ties one on!


----------



## PistolPatch (1/9/06)

Would love to come but I have no yeast. Be great to see InCider's sister again.





(Have no idea where InCider got his picture from???)


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/9/06)

That is Sooo bad PP, no yeast is no excuse, you better be there. Don't forget you have to bring some BIAB samples for us all.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (1/9/06)

Yes, & you can pick me up on the way past Pleaseeeee  

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (2/9/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Would love to come but I have no yeast. Be great to see InCider's sister again.
> 
> View attachment 8923
> 
> ...



PP, she remembers you from your pic! My how you've grown!


----------



## Batz (2/9/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> List of yeasts for the swap at the Batcave, please add to this if you intend to bring some yeast. Please note you don't have to be in the swap, thats just a good excuse for a good night away :lol:
> Andrewqld
> Whitelabs
> Dry English Ale 007
> ...




Added my two,that's all I have ATM
Very keen to get some Scottish Ale 1728,if nobody has this I'll buy one and build it up.

Batz


----------



## Batz (2/9/06)

Batz
Tidalpete
AndrewQld
Ross
Screwtop
InCider,sister cider and mate
PistolPatch

Any others starters?


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/06)

> List of yeasts for the swap at the Batcave, please add to this if you intend to bring some yeast. Please note you don't have to be in the swap, thats just a good excuse for a good night away :lol:
> 
> Andrewqld
> _*Whitelabs* _
> ...




Update


----------



## TidalPete (2/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> > List of yeasts for the swap at the Batcave, please add to this if you intend to bring some yeast. Please note you don't have to be in the swap, thats just a good excuse for a good night away :lol:
> >
> > Andrewqld
> > _*Whitelabs* _
> ...



This is the 2nd time I've done this. Which ones are yours Batz???

:beer:


----------



## Batz (2/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> > List of yeasts for the swap at the Batcave, please add to this if you intend to bring some yeast. Please note you don't have to be in the swap, thats just a good excuse for a good night away :lol:
> >
> > Andrewqld
> > _*Whitelabs* _
> ...





The ones under "Batz" Pete <_<


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

Bindi??
You still in on this?

Batz


----------



## bindi (7/9/06)

Batz said:


> Bindi??
> You still in on this?
> 
> Batz




Looking good at the moment Batz, will confirm ASAP. <_< 
I have:
Wyeast 1338 European Ale
1335 British Ale 2
1275 Thames Valley
3787 Trappist
1762 Belgian Abbey.


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

bindi said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Bindi??
> ...




What happened to the Scottish?  
Looks like I better buy one and build it up quick

Batz


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

I have two beds here for the night,Tidalpete has one as always,there is a bunk above him if you can stand the smell,those at Bindi's swap will understand this! h34r: 
Others will need to bring their own mattress and sleeping bag.
I do have one mattress and a couple of swags if needed.

Julie will do her famous Vindaloo curry, this will piss off who ever sleeps in Pete's room, there will be other tucker there for non-curry people too.

Oh and my 84 y.o. mums going to be here as well,someone has to keep an eye on Tidalpete for me :lol: 

Batz


----------



## bindi (7/9/06)

Found some Wyeast 1084 Irish and 1272 Yanky,5 of each, if like 1056 or US 56 you will love this one, my [was] secret in AAA and APAs.
And about Pete etc.....Does the pub in Kin Kin have rooms or have they gone 'up market'? It was a good PUB once, I see they have "done it up"  pay 3 times as much for the same.


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

bindi said:


> Found some Wyeast 1084 Irish and 1272 Yanky,5 of each, if like 1056 or US 56 you will love this one, my [was] secret in AAA and APAs.
> And about Pete etc.....Does the pub in Kin Kin have rooms or have they gone 'up market'? It was a good PUB once, I see they have "done it up"  pay 3 times as much for the same.




In fact they have changed owners of late and rooms I think are not avaliable now, owners now live up stairs.

You just sleep on the floor Bob,I shut Pete's door  

Batz


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

Batz said:


> Batz
> Tidalpete
> AndrewQld
> Ross
> ...




Any more,yeast swap is just a front you know  

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/06)

Sounds like InCiders sister has some competition Batz! Love a good curry but wouldn't want to be near Pete afterwards.


----------



## browndog (7/9/06)

I'd love to come Batz, but due to the Indy thing my leave passes have dried up till november now (unless I win lotto or some such) never mind I will make it to the batcave one day.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Coodgee (7/9/06)

ok batz, I'm trying to break into the SEQLD brewers set, so this is very appealing to me. not so intersted in the yeasts as I've adopted an ease/quantity over finesse brewing philosophy at the moment, but I'll be happy to grab an obscure white labs vial on the way up. thinking I will plan a day with the in-laws on friday night, then head up to the bat cave on the saturday. this will keep the girl happy and the boy drunk 

I guess I'm trying to say in my 10-pint state/stupor that I will come, but I might need a reminder every day between now and then.

One thing is for sure, I will bring a keg of extra fresh apa.

but I must warn you, I tend to drink quick and sleep long, if the last ahb get together is anything to go by. I'll have to organise a swag and set it down within easy pissing distance of the back yard.

I'm willing to guard the old lady from prowling pete's, but I tend to sleep on the job!!!!


----------



## Batz (8/9/06)

Ross has claimed the spare bed

Batz


----------



## Batz (9/9/06)

I have AndrewQld and Coodgee wanting to bringing kegs,I'll bring my old fridge with two taps up from retirement.
I have 5 taps on the bar,anyone else want to bring a keg?
Do you need a tap or have you a party set-up?

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (9/9/06)

Howdy Batz,

I can bring a keg of AndrewQLD's Bohemian Pilsner unless he's already bringing that. This will have had only 3 weeks cold conditioning but should hopefully be OK. I have everything needed to pour it.

As for yeast, I can swap 2 out of date sachets of US-56 for 2 fresh ones 

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Ross (9/9/06)

PistolPatch said:


> As for yeast, I can swap 2 out of date sachets of US-56 for 2 fresh ones



Done


----------



## Jye (9/9/06)

Ross said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > As for yeast, I can swap 2 out of date sachets of US-56 for 2 fresh ones
> ...



Pat, where did you get those out of date packets from <_<


----------



## Coodgee (10/9/06)

I'm sorry I'm not an absolute definate batz. So I don't want you to make any special arrangements to accomodate my keg or anything. I still have to coordinate a family visit into the trip to earn a leave pass.

I have a pluto gun to serve.


----------



## Screwtop (10/9/06)

Bats, I'll be bringing the party keg you sold to me.

FULL OF WHEAT BEER, YUM!!!!!!!


be full of


----------



## Batz (10/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Bats, I'll be bringing the party keg you sold to me.
> 
> FULL OF WHEAT BEER, YUM!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




FULL OF WHEAT BEER  

Do you have your own set up with that yet Screwtop? As in tap, gas etc?

Batz


----------



## Batz (12/9/06)

Guys something has come up and I can't host this swap on the weekend of the 23rd..sorry  

We will still have this at the BatCave a bit later,I am afraid a shutdown has come up that I tried but can't get out of,as well as this a family from over WA are arriving to stay with us during the same time.

I hope all have recieved a PM from me advising you of this as well.

I can only apologize for any inconvenience caused,as soon as I can I'll post another date.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/9/06)

Batz said:


> Guys something has come up and I can't host this swap on the weekend of the 23rd..sorry
> 
> We will still have this at the BatCave a bit later,I am afraid a shutdown has come up that I tried but can't get out of,as well as this a family from over WA are arriving to stay with us during the same time.
> 
> ...




Bugger......  Oh well, next time, don't work too hard Batz h34r: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (12/9/06)

Bugger, still, ne'mind ay.

Gotta work Batz, no mun no fun


----------



## Batz (12/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Bugger, still, ne'mind ay.
> 
> Gotta work Batz, no mun no fun




So true Screwtop,I don't do a lot of work for these guys but if I knock back a job I'll go to the bottom of the list next time :unsure: 


Batz


----------



## Ross (12/9/06)

No problem at all Batz - We all know that meetings at the Batcave are prone to last minute call aways - look forward to the next date...

cheers Ross


----------



## Hoops (12/9/06)

Sweeeeet, looks like I might be away with work too so works out well for me.
Look foward to whenever the next batcave gathering will be.

Hoops


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/9/06)

Hoops said:


> Sweeeeet, looks like I might be away with work too so works out well for me.
> Look foward to whenever the next batcave gathering will be.
> 
> Hoops



You up my way Hoops? Let me know, and we'll have a BBQ.

Andrew


----------



## InCider (12/9/06)

Batz, thanks for the PM - I've got to work now too - let's not worry about us - what about Pistol Patch? My sister won't be able to meet this fine figure of a man!  

InCider. :chug:


----------



## PistolPatch (13/9/06)

No worries Batz. Hope all goes smoothly with the shutdown.

Bit dissapointed about InCider's sister. I even had something to give her - the flu. Would have kept her in bed for a week at least


----------



## InCider (13/9/06)

PistolPatch said:


> No worries Batz. Hope all goes smoothly with the shutdown.
> 
> Bit dissapointed about InCider's sister. I even had something to give her - the flu. Would have kept her in bed for a week at least



I'll show her the the pics from the Xmas in July Case Swap: "Pat, have been asleep outside" shots.  

She'll be back again another time Pat :excl: 

InCider.

PS if anyone wants them, PM me and I will email them.


----------



## bindi (13/9/06)

I was going to say my place, but Mrs bindi said "WHAT that noisy bunch again! And Zeus has to go into rehab  , not coming back here for a few years, who's turn is it anyway?" Good point I thought.


----------



## Batz (13/9/06)

bindi said:


> I was going to say my place, but Mrs bindi said "WHAT that noisy bunch again! And Zeus has to go into rehab  , not coming back here for a few years, who's turn is it anyway?" Good point I thought.




Relax Bob it'll only be a couple of weeks later  

DWRAHAHB

Batz


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

Ok guys want to try this again?
What about Saturday October the 14th?
This should be ok but please realize there is a small chance I may have to cancel due to work,looks good ATM.
I have added a couple of yeasts to my list
Northwest Ale 1332
Scottish Ale 1728
Pils Urquell 2001

TidalPete
Wyeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale
CL270 Australian Ale



Andrewqld 
Whitelabs 
Dry English Ale 007
German Lager 830
Belgian Wit 430

Wyeast 
Budvar 2000
London ale 1028
belgian abbey II 1762
Californian Lager 2112

Batz
Wyeast
American Ale 1056
Czech Pils 2278
Northwest Ale 1332
Scottish Ale 1778
Pils Urquell 2001

Screwtop 
Wyeast 
1007 German Ale
1098 British Ale
1388 Belgian Strong Ale
1762 Belgian Abbey II
3068 Weihenstephan Weizen
3637 Bavarian Wheat


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (23/9/06)

Batz said:


> Ok guys want to try this again?
> What about Saturday October the 14th?
> This should be ok but please realize there is a small chance I may have to cancel due to work,looks good ATM.
> I have added a couple of yeasts to my list
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (23/9/06)

Batz said:


> Ok guys want to try this again?
> What about Saturday October the 14th?
> This should be ok but please realize there is a small chance I may have to cancel due to work,looks good ATM.
> I have added a couple of yeasts to my list
> ...



OK!


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys want to try this again?
> ...




Did you miss TidalPete Screwtop?


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

Some nice wheat yeasts there <_< :angry: :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (24/9/06)

So no brewers then? :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (24/9/06)

Howdy Batz,

I've been a bit nervous about saying yes to this as Indy is the following week and I have a bunch of reprobate brewers invading.

But, this will be my last opportunity to both see the cave and meet AndrewQld so, if it's OK, I'm going to say, 'I'm in."

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Screwtop (24/9/06)

> Batz
> Northwest Ale 1332
> Scottish Ale 1728
> Pils Urquell 2001
> ...


 
Have I got it right this time?


----------



## TidalPete (4/10/06)

Screwtop said:


> > Andrewqld
> > Whitelabs
> > Dry English Ale 007
> > German Lager 830
> > ...



Bump.


----------



## Batz (5/10/06)

Attending are

Batz
Tidalpete 
PistolPatch
AndrewQld
Screwtop

Any others?

Batz


----------



## Batz (5/10/06)

Batz said:


> Attending are
> 
> Batz
> Tidalpete
> ...




Any of you guys not curry eaters?  
I mean some dudes don't like vindaloo curry,I know Pete and Andrew like it

Batz

PS. I won't call you a namby pamby


----------



## PistolPatch (5/10/06)

Looking forward to it Batz. The beers of yours I have tasted to date have been outstanding.

What's happened to Bindi???


----------



## Batz (5/10/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Looking forward to it Batz. The beers of yours I have tasted to date have been outstanding.
> 
> What's happened to Bindi???




Yep where is he?..................bindi?...bindi?....................Bindi?


----------



## PistolPatch (5/10/06)

Cross posts...

Curry is great. Will PM you closer to the day in case you want me to bring some dahl or something. Gotta check that I can remember how to make it first. ^_^


----------



## bindi (6/10/06)

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to it Batz. The beers of yours I have tasted to date have been outstanding.
> ...




My calendar is FULL....That weekend is my oldest Grandsons 13th birthday and I start serious rehearsals for the Woodford folk festival [solo act and with bands], this is a paid job so I just can't stuff up, a man got to be able to afford to buy grain somehow.
If anyone is passing my place I will do a swap of any yeast you require, just PM me first, I have most of the usual suspects when it comes to ale yeast, Yanky, British,German,Belgium, Irish etc.


----------



## PistolPatch (7/10/06)

Bindi, that is bad news. Don't see your name down for the Xmas Swap either. Isn't it compulsory for the last host to attend the following Swap???

As this will be my last trip to the Sunshine Coast before I move to Perth, I wouldn't mind doing some touristy things such as Australia Zoo. Any of you locals got any other, 'You've gotta see this!' suggestions?

Anyone else interested in doing anything touristy?

Cheers
Pat


----------



## InCider (7/10/06)

PistolPatch said:


> As this will be my last trip to the Sunshine Coast before I move to Perth, I wouldn't mind doing some touristy things such as Australia Zoo. Any of you locals got any other, 'You've gotta see this!' suggestions?
> 
> Anyone else interested in doing anything touristy?




PP, let me know when you go to Australia Zoo - I live about 5 minutes away and it would be BLOODY RUDE OF ME not to have a few cold ones in the Man-Shed. :chug: 

InCider


----------



## PistolPatch (7/10/06)

Thanks mate. Will PM you later in the week for sure. :beer:


----------



## Hoops (7/10/06)

Bugger, I'm away next weekend so will have to miss out on this one.

As always I look foward to the next meeting at the Bat cave though.

Hoops


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/06)

Hoops said:


> Bugger, I'm away next weekend so will have to miss out on this one.
> 
> As always I look foward to the next meeting at the Bat cave though.
> 
> Hoops



Been a long time between drinks at the Bat Cave Hoops.  
Good to see you may will be at the Xmas Case though.  

:beer:


----------



## Batz (8/10/06)

I've had two nights of drinking visitors and looks like another group tonight <_< 
This is all good except it's eating into my beer stock for the swap,if anyone able to bring a few bottles or keg along it would be a help.
Sorry about that   

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (8/10/06)

Batz said:


> I've had two nights of drinking visitors and looks like another group tonight <_<
> This is all good except it's eating into my beer stock for the swap,if anyone able to bring a few bottles or keg along it would be a help.
> Sorry about that
> 
> Batz



The party keg is full of Alt made with 1007 yeast, it'll be like coal to Newcastle Batz.

Bindi, happy to transport your yeast for them what want's it. Let me know and we can make arrangements for pick up.

Pat, the English Pub just Nth of Montville is worth a visit, fantastic views of the Sunny Coast washed down with a Newcie Brown or something similar. Or you could check out Winch Cove or Alex Bay in the Noosa National Park, InCider says he goes up the beach fishing, but I have my suspicions he hangs out up there.


----------



## Batz (8/10/06)

Plenty of Alt then,I'll have 3 full kegs to be tapped on the day
Alt,Oz Ale and Pils and dregs of kegs  

Batz

Just checked
3/4 keg of Porter and a little Scottish,I'll disconnect that one so Tidalpete can sample it.
The other 3 on tap ATM will be drained tonight I am sure


----------



## TidalPete (8/10/06)

Batz said:


> I've had two nights of drinking visitors and looks like another group tonight <_<
> This is all good except it's eating into my beer stock for the swap,if anyone able to bring a few bottles or keg along it would be a help.
> Sorry about that
> 
> Batz



I can bring some of that Summer Ale of mine as well as a few stouts & my first (Untasted) attempt at a Skunkfart.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (8/10/06)

TidalPete said:


> I can bring some of that Summer Ale of mine as well as a few stouts & my first (Untasted) attempt at a Skunkfart.
> 
> :beer:



Better not be too dark for a skunkfart  We know how you always judge the colour of brews

Love your Stout !

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (8/10/06)

Screwtop said:


> Or you could check out Winch Cove or Alex Bay in the Noosa National Park, InCider says he goes up the beach fishing, but I have my suspicions he hangs out up there.



It all hangs out there alright :lol: . Used to check out the surf around Alex Bay quite often many long years ago.


----------



## PistolPatch (8/10/06)

Batz, I can bring an AndrewQLD German Pilsner as I have a heap of that. Will see what else I have at the end of the week.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Batz (8/10/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Batz, I can bring an AndrewQLD German Pilsner as I have a heap of that. Will see what else I have at the end of the week.
> 
> Cheers
> Pat




Sure bring it along Pat
I am sure we will have plenty,I'll have 3 full kegs and a couple with dregs,I freaked out a bit when I opened up the freezer this morning :blink: 
We must have been thirsty the last couple of nights

Batz


----------



## Batz (9/10/06)

Turn up time is when ever you want to be here.....but if you are going to be here for lunch on Saturday (not Thursday Tidalpete) I need to know.
Bring some shoes and I'll walk you around the snake pit.


Batz h34r:


----------



## PistolPatch (12/10/06)

Just wondering what time everyone intends on getting to Batz's.

Batz has suggested the best touristy thing do on the way up is pick a fridge up for him from Als_World - lol. I need to let Al know what time I'll be passing.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## Ross (12/10/06)

Pat - Als_world - is it the city's version of Dreamworld? Not a tourist spot I've had the pleasure of visiting yet, but it serves good beer i hear... B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (12/10/06)

I'll be passing first thing in the morning so I won't get to experience Al's Tasteworld unfortunately.

Looks like Screwtop and Tidal are getting there about 3. I might be as late as 5 if that's OK. Will try to get there earlier if possible.

Was hoping to bring Ross's Amber Ale as well as Andrew's Pils but it won't be ready. Hope we can taste it amongst all the other beers.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## als_world (12/10/06)

lol, don't worry Pat, you're not missing much. I've only got 3 on tap, and one's a hefe, so that doesn't count :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (15/10/06)

Well looks like I'm first to respond after the swap. Thanks Batz and Julie for the hospitality and the beautiful location for the swap. For those who couldn't attend you missed something special, a great night of fellowship and then waking up to the sound of the chooks out the back and whip birds in the trees. Imagine going for a walk in the fresh morning mountain air and then being served breakfast on the deck including fresh eggs straight from the chook pen. All this in the most picturesque of settings.

Check the backdrop:




Pete was in form



Julie served up fantastic Vindaloo and Masaman Curries, and where did we eat?



Pat spotted a visitor from the bush who wanted to join in



Batz evicted him, he didn't have an AHB invite


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/10/06)

Screwtop enjoyed it so much he had to say it twice :lol: .
Thanks again to Jeff and Julie who as always made us all feel welcome, The curries were fantastic, and the brekky on the deck surrounded by bottles of yeast cultures was a treat.

Nice to see Pete again and great to finally meet Screwtop and PistolPat at last. As you can imagine PistolPat was still talking at 3.30am :blink: :lol: . I look forward to seeing these blokes again for another round by the bar. Top company in a great setting.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (15/10/06)

Glad you enjoyed it guys,I know I had a good one :beer: 

It's the wonderful company of brewers like you guys that make these nights,great company,great beers and a few snakes here and there for luck. :lol: 

Looking forward to the Xmas case

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (15/10/06)

Batz said:


> Glad you enjoyed it guys,I know I had a good one :beer:
> 
> It's the wonderful company of brewers like you guys that make these nights,great company,great beers and a few snakes here and there for luck. :lol:
> 
> ...



I would like to add my belated thanks to Batz & Julie for their wonderful hospitality & the other attendees for just being great blokes. Have just woken up after a quick trip to the land of Nod to get rid of the final vestiges of a great yeast swap. :super: 

I think that Screwtop has said it all. I can only add that those who couldn't make it don't know what they missed out on.

:beer:


----------



## Jye (15/10/06)

Looks like it was a great night, I spent the day at a winery... still dont know what all the fuss is about <_< 

You should know better than to pull Petes finger by now :lol: 



Screwtop said:


> Pete was in form
> View attachment 9522


----------



## PistolPatch (15/10/06)

Theres gold in them thar hills

Well those who couldnt make it to this yeast swap certainly missed out. The Bat Farm is a beautiful bit of property fertile with generosity. I arrived with pretty much nothing and left with 9 yeasts (8 really I threw the wit in the chook pen when no one was looking), hops, a Batz sticker on my windscreen, a wall size poster of Batzs old brewing assistant and a headache. Perfect!

Thanks to Batz and Julie for everything. Not sure how Julie served up that brekky with 36 stubbies of yeast on the table. I reached over for an egg at one stage and ended up with another bloody wit yeast. (Thats 2 in the pen now Batz.)

Finally got to meet AndrewQLD who has previously looked after me with great lager info. As good a bloke in real life as on the forum. He and all the others (bar one - lol) brought along some great beers including Tidals Pale Porter. I might be wrong on this but Im pretty sure that after midnight, Batz just left the beer taps on and we simply stood underneath them. If he has any Cin Cin or Scottish Ale left Id be pretty surprised. Top beer Batz all 200 of them.

Batz finally stopped talking at 3:30 and I went off to sleep in the van which I left open in the hope that a hippy from over the hill might pass by and mistake my van for a combi. No luck. This is actually bullshit. After seeing Batzs family photo (the general store one) and what his rooster did to its own sister I bolted every door dont you worry.

As always, great to see Pete and Screwtop again. Last saw them turning left instead of right at the end of Batz Rd. Pete was navigating. Thanks as well to Al (great fridge set-up) and InCider (best kit beer ever) for the stops on the way up :beer: 

I better stop writing now as theres way too much to comment on - brilliant bar, the great stories etc. etc.

Thanks for the brewing gear guys and thank you Batz and Julie for a truly wonderful Bat Cave experience. Oh and am I wrapped in that poster literally!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## InCider (15/10/06)

I should have jumped into Pat's van!


----------



## Screwtop (15/10/06)

InCider said:


> I should have jumped into Pat's van!




Hey Pat,

Did you stop at the Kin Kin General Store for the Grains of Paradise.

Also have you checked in the back of the van since arriving home? Sssssomeone sssssspecial is in there.


----------



## PistolPatch (15/10/06)

Ha! Another reason why I locked the van.

Didn't stop at the store either. Thought I'd wait until Pete gets the Dampier prices. Thanks for putting your hand up Pete to do the paradise bulk buy. Can you let me know prices? Few guys down here are pretty keen already. 

Thanks
Pat


----------

